# My skyline



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Lets give it a try then Cem 

1992 GTR R32


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

and to get this section kicked off here is a pic of mine:


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

*33 in White*


----------



## 97 GTR VSPEC (Jul 3, 2001)

*purple one*

http://homepage.mac.com/siumeigo/


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Hi guys,

Here is my car, I hope Dino don't mind me using his site as the host without asking 

Jeff


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*O YES BABY !!!*

Jeff

That wouldn't happen to be Highway nr. 1 now, would it ????

ULTIMATE combination if true: nicest road with nicest car....

Andre.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Jeff...no problem!!! But I still want you to take me on the Pacific cost HW when I come there!! All the way to LA please  :smokin:


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Andre.........yes that picture is indeed taken on the highway # 1, pacific coast highway in Southern California. It is 5 minutes away from my house, so I try to drive on it everyday. Thank you, I believe it is the ultimate combination too  I feel like I am dreaming everyday when I am driving my GTR  

Dino..............all the way to LA!! That is too close, I will drive you all the way to San Francisco as long as you don't get tired of riding in my car for so long  

Really, as long as time is allow, I will drive you anywhere you want to go when you come here, the only thing I can't do is park the car anywhere unattended, since GTR draw a crowd here anywhere I go, I am really afraid people would scratch my car  

Jeff :smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Impressive backdrop*

Wicked scenery. In the uk, we cannot compete with that


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great collection of rides. All generations are represented! Nice job.

Cya O!


----------



## ryanhulce (Nov 12, 2001)

Cough Cough!! How about taking a Indiana Coutry Boy for a ride in the GTR  I will be going to Vegas Soon and could always make a trip to LA!! Umh you could race me in my SS if you wanted 

GTR=Drool Drool Here in states!! Damn Nissan bring it over already 



bnr34vspec2 said:


> *Andre.........yes that picture is indeed taken on the highway # 1, pacific coast highway in Southern California. It is 5 minutes away from my house, so I try to drive on it everyday. Thank you, I believe it is the ultimate combination too  I feel like I am dreaming everyday when I am driving my GTR
> 
> Dino..............all the way to LA!! That is too close, I will drive you all the way to San Francisco as long as you don't get tired of riding in my car for so long
> 
> ...


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

davewilkins said:


> *Lets give it a try then Cem
> 
> 1992 GTR R32
> 
> *


Phhoooarrrrr ... dave's R32 makes me go all shivvery every time ... Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhuh

Uhh ... sorry about that, that'd be my choice of all the skylines ... right color, right model, right wheels.

Tasty


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: My skyline*



dan0h said:


> *
> 
> Phhoooarrrrr ... dave's R32 makes me go all shivvery every time ... Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhuh
> 
> ...


RIGHT WHEELS INDEED !! :smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

wheels....as used by Andre on R32 race car:smokin: 
Ok as long as they do not crack 
You have not seen the state of Derby roads Andre.
Thanks Dan btw.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*State of Roads or Madman Driving ?*

... or a combination ?   

Andre.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Madman?*

Nope not me. 
I have to drive slowly and avoid the potholes (whilst on my way to the fast country lanes )


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*....*

I thought potholes can only be found in New York


----------



## acmeGT (Aug 1, 2002)

arghhhhhh pot holes eh?

went over one at 80 and POP! fron left burst and 360 here i come!!!!! lucky it was 3am and no cars about and a wide road

lucky i still use the standard wheels ( 15'')

how it didnt do any damage to my sus i still dont know

even more luck it wasnt a GTR

LL

PS........hate em bloody things....and pplz jumping in front of me


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

*my 33*

couple of pics of mine, will post more once the new rims are on!

On the dyno:









My "stockish" looking engine bay


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice! I have a thing for R32 & 33s with R34 alloys!! Why do you want to get rid of them? What are you planning on getting??


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

thanks  ahh the rims were borrowed for a few days. they looked better than I expected. I have a set of silver nismo lm-gt4 to go on when I get a chance, which hopefully be this weekend


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

GT4s are not bad either!! 
R34 rims look spot on perfect on R32s, but they need just a tad bit more offset on R33s and a hell of a lot more on R34s. If only Nissan got this right I woulnd't be thinking about changing mine...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Dino, have you any examples of 32's with R34 wheels ? Seen it done on a 33 but never a 32. Would be interested to see how it looks.

Cheers,
Daz


----------



## Jez (Oct 8, 2001)

Pics of my car can now be found on my website :

www.cornishskylines.com.

There's still a lot of stuff to go on there but it's a start .....

Jez


----------



## Jez (Oct 8, 2001)

oops !!

try this one :

http://www.cornishskylines.com

Jez


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Jez,

You need to edit your post to remove the last '.'

Nice looking website - great lookin' car  

Daz


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Daz GTI-R....I'll have to dig in my pic folders...but I assure you they are perfectly suited to the R32 IMO! Seen plenty here.....also seen on 300ZX, Evo 6&7, Pulsar, MRS and a Toyota Estima of all cas(a big mpv)!!


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

*R34 GT-R Wheels on an R32*

http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/attachment.php?s=&postid=128357


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Philip - i'm afraid that link doesn't work....

Dino - sounds like R34 wheels are very popular then !  Certainly be interested to see any pics of them on 32's and on Pulsars.

Cheers,
Daz


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

*Link*

...works for me

Phil


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I just get a graphics that says "no offsite linking". Maybe it's coz i'm not a member of that forum ?

Daz


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

hehe.......I have a thing for R32 and R33 GTR with R34 GTR's alloy too, especially on the R32 GTR, the 18" looks so perfect on it  

Jeff


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: R34 GT-R Wheels on an R32*



Philip said:


> *http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/attachment.php?s=&postid=128357 *


Can someone on that forum tell me what section this goes into and what thread so that i can find it myself ? Still can't get the link to work...

...failing that, i'll just register !  

Daz


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Dino and Jeff - i now DEFINATELY agree with you about 34 wheels on a 32. Phil just sent me a picture and they really look superb on the car ! Very surprised more people haven't done it - i would.......


Daz


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

replace the offsite.jpg with showthread.php 

http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/showthread.php?s=&postid=128357


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Told you


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Just registered on skylinesdownunder so that i can view attachments....found some more pics (thanks for that link ph1 !).

I really do think they suit the car.....cheers Dino !

Daz


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 7, 2002)

Can us non GTR people play too????










Aint much, but it's my baby.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Very nice motor !!!

Daz


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Nemesis,

Of course you can play with us!

I don't even live in the UK and I am here  

Jeff


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 7, 2002)

Aww shucks guys. You're the greatest....
I am about as far from the UK as you can get.....


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

We let anyone in here nowadays, the standard of the site really is deteriorating  

How ya doing Ant


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 7, 2002)

JasonO said:


> *We let anyone in here nowadays, the standard of the site really is deteriorating
> 
> How ya doing Ant  *


Aww, cmon, I aint always bad...........  

I'm purty good, waiting for bits and pieces to continue falling onto/into my car to make it a bit nastier.........


----------



## kimron (Sep 13, 2002)

wow nice ride's.
my compliments!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

DCD said:


> *GT4s are not bad either!!
> R34 rims look spot on perfect on R32s, but they need just a tad bit more offset on R33s and a hell of a lot more on R34s. If only Nissan got this right I woulnd't be thinking about changing mine... *


finally put the rims on, so i thought some updated pics might be in order


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

PHHHWWWOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!! That looks gorgeous ... Nice car, Nice wheels!


----------



## LachlanXG (Oct 1, 2002)

Absolutely yummy


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

I love them rims 
nice cars....


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

actually i think i liked the r34 oem rim's more then the nismo's but they are both looking great on that r33 i would have kept the r34 rim's though i mean it had low profiles on it already so what the heck.:smokin:


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

ph1...........those Nismo LM GT4 look absolutely perfect. The OEM R34 GTR rims looks pretty good before, but these are awesome!   

Congratulation  

Jeff


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Oh My, Ohhhhhh My, Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh 

Them's the biz


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

yeah both looked good by the way does anyone want some oem r34 rim's cause i got some to spare, no i'm just kidding my rim's will be on my r34 for life or maybe until someone bid's alot of dough on them, sour dough though!:smokin: 

Dave



> " name is dave don't wear it out" how pathetic am i...


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

thanks guys, yeah the 34 rims looked sweet, but the offset wasnt right and they sat too far in, the gt4s offset fill the guards much better!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

yeah it look's awesome i would not change anything with the exterior well maybe i would get a carbon fiber diffuser and carbon fiber hood but that's it i'm spending most of the day just changing part's in my car for no particular reason and trying to squeeze the most out of my engine's internal's i figure that i can handle 350 hp before i need to blueprint my engine and blance it out.all i got now is crower rod's and piston's that's mainly it for my internal's.
Dave


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nemesis,

A sun roof? Never seen that before. Is it an after-market fit?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Sweet wheels ph1!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great pick on the rims. Very clean and suits the car great!

Cya O!


----------

